# Looking to re-home our pit/mix (in Utah)



## Grease_Ball (Jun 5, 2012)

We are looking for a loving home for our female pit/mix. 

We adopted her almost two years ago, she is 4 years old and is a sweet sweet girl. She loves to cuddle and play (she plays rough, but just doesn't know how big she really is). She is a fun dog... however she does come with issues. 

She is aggressive towards other dogs. She is mostly aggressive when it comes to food and/or toys and we had found a good routine that was working quite well for us, which was mostly crate and rotate. Since she joined our family, we were blessed with another addition (after years of infertility, with very little notice, we were able to adopt a little girl (our first and only human child)) and we had to move. Our new house is half the size of the house we moved out of, with no fence. It really makes crate and rotate very difficult and we are unable to get the dogs the quality time they deserve. It seems her aggression is worse due to her not being able to run around in a fenced yard.

I really want to find her a loving home, one that I can be honest about her aggression without worrying about someone trying to get her for the wrong reasons. We are making this decision with a very heavy heart and thought it would best to try here first. 

if you are interested or know someone who might be, please let me know.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

So you added another dog after adopting this one first? Did you know bulldogs tend to be dog aggressive?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grease_Ball (Jun 5, 2012)

No we did not add another dog! 

We have a boy pit/mix, which we had for years before adopting this dog, and is the dog she attacked when we first adopted her. 

The addition to our family is a human adopted girl, I clearly didn't clarify.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

can you get a treadmill or hire a dog walker? there are tons of dogs dying daily that have absolutely no issues, let alone one with reactive issues. Good luck I hope you find a good place for her, but until you do please don't give up on her, keep her active and working and as engaged as possible.


----------



## Grease_Ball (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you for the advice! 

Definitely not giving up on her, she is a sweet dog and deserves a great home. We will continue to crate and rotate until we find a home that is good for her. 

I don't have a treadmill, but will try to get more exercising in for her and see if that helps. 

We love her and want the very best for her.

Thanks again.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thats good to hear. I found one for my boy for $50 on craigslist. Or you can try free cycle. You would be amazed at the difference when they are tired out. You can also try mind games since you are out of space for running in the yard. You can also get a 50 ft lead so your dog has room to run but is contained and secured and can play fetch with you still. What about find it games, like hide and seek. I have my dog wait and I hade a ton of treats all around the room behind a door, under a chair, on a picture frame, on a box, under the table TONS of places and have my boy go sniff them out. Basically using their brains is a great way to tire out dogs if you don't have a treadmill. Puzzle games are good, but I make my own since they can get expensive.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

If you adopted her through a rescue they usually want their dogs back. Rehoming any adult pit bull is very very difficult, one that is DA is even harder. Would it be possible to put up a fence at your new house? As Ames said a treadmill might be a good idea for when you can't leave the house to exercise them. A flirt pole or springpole in your yard is a good way to tire out dogs as well with minimal work on your end. I would also feed the dogs 100% out of work to eat toys if possible.


----------



## Oli-and-Lola (Jun 25, 2011)

She was a beautiful girl. I would have taken her.


----------

